# Leah growing up



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Since Leah hasn't seen her aunt Sophia in awhile, I figured I should post a couple of recent pics to show those of you who saw Leah growing up, what she looks like now 

I also downloaded picasa and messed around with some of the effects. I think you have to click the pic for the bigger view?

Black and white:








And here I gave Leah a little glow effect :HistericalSmiley:








Thanks for looking!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous. What a little doll.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh thank you for posting new pictures of her! She is one beautifu little angel:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Leah sure is a little beauty!!! So glad we got to see her :wub:.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow she is a beauty:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Leah's absolutely beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:wub:Leah's stunning!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!! Great pictures.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Christian, she is precious! So glad to see new pics of little Leah. I was just asking Sophia today if she'd seen her lately.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful Leah!!!! Love the pictures.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes such a cutie!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ty everyone! Leah definitely has grown up and I am amazed at how much her appearanced changed since when I first brought her home. I always thought she was cute in an ugly way when she was young.. but now she's definitely blossomed)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! :tender:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG Leah is beautiful!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

stunning <3


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ckim111 said:


> Ty everyone! Leah definitely has grown up and I am amazed at how much her appearanced changed since when I first brought her home. I always thought she was cute in an ugly way when she was young.. but now she's definitely blossomed)


:w00t: Sorry, but Leah has NEVER been 'cute in an ugly way'. She's always been super adorable and gorgeous!! Just for that, I think you need to send her to me. :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Christian, she is *BEAUTIFUL* . . . I can't remember - is she from Bonnie or from Shinemore????? as I know you have 2 gorgeous babies :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Crystal I just went Leah via ups 

Des she is from Bonnie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Leah is absolutely beautiful! :wub::wub::wub: Thanks for sharing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Leah is such a sweetheart! 
Thanks for sharing her gorgeous pic!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She sure is a beauty...look at that silky fur!!!


----------

